# Turnouts causing voltage drop



## gminfla (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought and set up a Bachmann Explorer N scale train set with a simple track layout using a crossover and a LH turnout with a side track. It was working fine this afternoon. Later on I tried to run it and the track only had about 2 volts DC when I switched the turnout to run straight on the side track. Of course the train did not work. The voltage was about 19VDC on the track leading up to the turnout. Is this a fixable problem? Should I run another set of DC power wires to the other side of the turnout? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

Go to http://retailers.kalmbach.com/TSS/Commerce/catalogbookspreads/12403spread.pdf and check the article starting on page 15.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Great source, Redbeard.

Welcome...just carefully look to see if you haven't put a reverse loop or dead short in there somewhere. Power is an issue too. Trainset packs have few amps to spare, it's best to use that for you accessories and upgrade to a better pack for you trains if you're going any further in the hobby.


----------

